# rip pharaoh hog



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Today we took the big man back to the vet as he still was not eating, 3 weeks ago he had to have 3 teeth removed because they were rotten he seemed to get better but a couple of days later his face swelled up and we took him back to the vet for antibiotics. we dropped him off at 9am because they had to gas him to look in his mouth, when i went back at 5 i was told that the infection had spread to his jaw and the antibiotics were obviously not working. she said that his mouth was very painful to him and very inflamed, it was so bad that it was starting to affect his eye which had become very watery. I asked if it could be treated and was told it would take months if it every got better. poor pharaoh had gone from 600g 3 weeks ago to just 520g but when i think last year he was 900g you can see how bad it was.
we took the decision to let him go, it was totally heartbreaking as pharaoh has been part of my life for about 5 or 6 years now. I will never forget his love hate relationship with the cat or his little rhino impression if you deared put your hand in his cage he was definately a hog with a big personality.

RIP Pharaoh I will never forget you xxx


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh no!  I am sooo very sorry! Hugz


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, sending love and good thoughts your way!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I am so sorry. 

What a handsome unique fellow who will be missed.


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, what a darling boy


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

My thoughts are with you.

I am so sorry for your loss. 

You were very brave to let him go. I know it hurts so much.

Hugs to you.

Donna and Nara


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh no Pam. Not Pharaoh. We are all going to miss seeing pictures and hearing about him. 

Love and hugs from everyone at the HedgieDen.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry. Such a special little boy.


----------



## Nicole753 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss!  

What a beautiful hedgehog. I have never seen such colouring.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone, really thought the big man would live forever he was so tough will never forget my gorgeous little freak x


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry  
Big Hugs


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

So sorry, I just loved hearing about him and seeing the pictures you'd post. RIP cute guy.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I am so sorry. We will all miss the pics and stories of the big Pharaoh man.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry, Pammie, he was such a cool little (big!) guy.  I was just talking about him to Rainey a few days ago, in discussing the unique hedgies we had on the forum. RIP Pharaoh, have a good rest over the Rainbow Bridge. <3 Sending lots of hugs and good thoughts to you, Pammie! *HUGS*


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Awww. I'm so sorry. I loved all his pics. He was a great looking hog.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry  He was a beautiful boy and he lived a long happy life. Hugs to you.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

His larger-then-life personality will live on in our memories. I loved seeing his pictures and hearing your stories about him because he reminded me so much pf the Euro hedgies I saw while I lives in Germany. Rest in peace little one, you will never be forgotten. <3


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss  I'm really going to miss seeing photos of Pharaoh on the forum <3


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

So sorry. Sending love and hugs xx


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your guy. He was truly a beautiful hedgehog.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Pharaoh will forever be in my mind. Although he was so far way, I was totally smitten with him. When I was painting him, I would imagine that, if he would only travel across the big pond, he would let me snuggle him. I know he let no one but his girlfriend Nora snuggle, but he would have let me kiss his nose. Surely. Or rub his tummy while he slept. 

I hate that he had to leave you. I know you will miss him terribly. My heart is with you.


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear of Pharaoh. I enjoyed following the threads of him. What a unique character.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

oh, pammie...just saw this. *HUGE HUGE HUGE* hugs from me & my herd...especially Henry, my mad hatter Egyptian Long Eared.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Pharoah was a truly a special hog. I too will miss the stories and pictures. My thoughts are with you as you struggle with your loss. *Hugs*


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I just seen what happened and am heartbroken for your loss. He was such a special guy and I loved hearing about what he was up to and the wonderful pics. Thank you so much for sharing him with everyone, I know how much I looked forward to the updates. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

just wanted to say a massive thank you to everyone for the kind words. my pharaoh was a proper special hog and the kitchen is not the same without his nosey little face looking at me from his cage, for a nocturnal animal he was awake a lot. miss him loads but its lovely to see how loved he was by everyone x


----------

